# Furniture



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering if any expats have any contacts for people who regularly run a Van from Italy to the UK. I am looking at getting a weekly run of recliner chairs, riser recliners over here but the standard rates seem extreme. Any one have any contacts feel free to PM me.

Many thanks

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if any expats have any contacts for people who regularly run a Van from Italy to the UK. I am looking at getting a weekly run of recliner chairs, riser recliners over here but the standard rates seem extreme. Any one have any contacts feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...


Not too sure if this guy is still doing this type of work or how much he costs. His name is Duncan and his last contact details I have are:-
email: [email protected]

tel: 3927841285 (Italy) 07925 346046 (UK)
Last I heard he was very, very busy and back and forwards between Italy and the UK regular.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> Not too sure if this guy is still doing this type of work or how much he costs. His name is Duncan and his last contact details I have are:-
> email: [email protected]
> 
> tel: 3927841285 (Italy) 07925 346046 (UK)
> Last I heard he was very, very busy and back and forwards between Italy and the UK regular.


Hi Geordieborn,

That is exactly the sort of thing I am after, thank you very much!!

Kenzo


----------

